# Hello, I'm new here, but not new to snowboarding.



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have much to say, I am old at snowboarding. Don't say I need to learn the rules I'll tell you some things. 
1 I read the rules
2 I have exiperence on tons of forums


If you think I am a noob to reply to this, here's you get if you think that :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

learn the rooools noob :cheeky4:



















welcome aboard


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

clearly we have much to learn from this rebel noob. 

TELL US WHAT WE MUST DO....


----------

